# Energiemanagementsystem



## Cloud01 (14 Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen 

Hatt von euch bereits jemand Erfahrung im Bereich Energiemanagementsystem? Welche Tools habt ihr bereits eingesetzt.
Es geht um ein System für ein Gewerbegebäude mit einem hohen Energieverbrauch (die grössten Energieverbraucher sind Ladestationen (pro Station bis zu 200kW))
Folgende Gewerke sollen miteinander verbunden werden (Ladestationen, RWA, PV-Anlage, evtl Speicher, diverse andere Verbraucher), dabei soll auch eine priorisierung stattfinden.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (15 Februar 2022)

https://www.wago.com/ch-de/energiemanagement/energiedatenmanagement-komponenten


----------



## DerMatze (3 März 2022)

Hallo. 
Guck mal hier: https://www.kieback-peter.com/de/produkte/software/


----------



## Holzmichl (4 März 2022)

https://www.kbr.de/de/produkte/energieoptimierungssystem
		

 + die zugehörige Software als Management-System:





						Energiemanagement: kostenloses Angebot sichern | visual energy
					

Energie & Kosten sparen mit dem Energiemanagementsystem von visual energy. Jetzt kostenloses Budgetangebot anfordern!




					visualenergy.de
				




Wir haben fast das komplette Programm von denen seit über 20 Jahren erfolgreich und zufrieden im Einsatz.


----------



## KLM (4 März 2022)

Die Frage ist eigentlich, was Du unter Energiemanagementsystem verstehst. Soller Energiedaten erfasst und aufgezeichnet werden oder nach Priorisierung und Last Verbraucher abgeschaltet werden oder z.B. die max. Leistung der Ladestationen runtergeregelt werden? Ersteres wäre eher ein Energiedatenmanagement, die Letzen beiden eher Lastmanagement. Bei den Ladestationen hängt es auch stark davon ab, was die für Schnittstellen haben (Modbus, OCPP, proprietäre API, wie bei Charge Point, etc.).


----------



## Blockmove (4 März 2022)

KLM schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eigentlich, was Du unter Energiemanagementsystem verstehst. Soller Energiedaten erfasst und aufgezeichnet werden oder nach Priorisierung und Last Verbraucher abgeschaltet werden oder z.B. die max. Leistung der Ladestationen runtergeregelt werden? Ersteres wäre eher ein Energiedatenmanagement, die Letzen beiden eher Lastmanagement. Bei den Ladestationen hängt es auch stark davon ab, was die für Schnittstellen haben (Modbus, OCPP, proprietäre API, wie bei Charge Point, etc.).



Egal ob Energiedaten oder Lastmanagement ... Die Schnittstellen sind dabei wirklich ein Kernthema.
Also erstmal Bestandsaufnahme, welche Systeme mit welchen Schnittstellen angebunden werden müssen.
Erst danach kannst du überhaupt an die Auswahl eines systems gehen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Oktober 2022)

Mal'ne Frage zum Thema. Mit welcher Zeitzone arbeiten eigentlich Energiemanagement-Systeme, bzw. die Energiemessungen der EVU?


----------



## adiemus84 (24 Oktober 2022)

Evtl. keiner, da Synchronimpuls?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Oktober 2022)

Synchronimpuls ok, hierüber wird des Messzyklus bestimmt. Aber bei Sonderkunden spielt doch eine Lastspitze, welche nur einmalig jährig für einen einzigen Messzyklus von 15 Minuten ansteht, eine bedeutende Rolle. Der Kunde bezahlt dann entsprechend dieses Maximums für das ganze Jahr auf jede kWh. Und hier muss doch geregelt sein, wann das Jahr anfängt. Ich denke mal, dass hierfür die Lokalzeit maßgebend ist? Aber wie ist es dann mit der Umstellung Sommer-/Winterzeit? Man kann ja nicht mal einfach so 8 Messzyklen in den Skat drücken, und später wieder dazu mogeln? Ich habe mal etwas von "Industriezeit" geträumt, was nichts anderes als die Normalzeit ist, also ohne diesen Sommer-Winter-Quatsch? Wird nach dieser Normalzeit/Industriezeit registriert und abgerechnet?

Oder mal anders gefragt, wenn ich jetzt über das ganze Jahr jede 1/4 Stunde den Mittelwert der bezogenen Wirkleistung speichern möchte, nach welchem Zeitsystem mache ich das?


----------



## Holzmichl (25 Oktober 2022)

Aus der Auswertung vom Lastgang, die ich von unserem Energieversorger bekomme scheint es Winterzeit zu sein und zu bleiben.
Die Problematik selbst habe ich bis Anfang des Jahres als praktisch nicht existent eingestuft.
99,9% aller Unternehmen haben ziemlich wahrscheinlich am 31.12. Und am 01.01. Eines Jahres keine Lastspitze ;-)
Interessant wird es eher bei den aktuellen Preisen für HT und NT, wenn man diese Zeiträume aktiv stärker nutzen will, wobei hier immer die Erfassung des EVU Priorität hat.


----------



## PN/DP (25 Oktober 2022)

Im Lastgang-Bericht von unserem EVU sind die Zeitstempel in Lokalzeit, also UTC+1 + ggf. Sommerzeit



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Oder mal anders gefragt, wenn ich jetzt über das ganze Jahr jede 1/4 Stunde den Mittelwert der bezogenen Wirkleistung speichern möchte, nach welchem Zeitsystem mache ich das?


Ich würde die Werte mit Zeitstempel UTC speichern und verarbeiten, und nur für eine Anzeige in Lokalzeit umrechnen. In UTC gibt es keine Sommerzeit-bedingten Uhrzeitsprünge, also keine fehlenden und keine doppelten Zeitpunkte.

Harald


----------



## Tschoke (25 Oktober 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich würde die Werte mit Zeitstempel UTC speichern und verarbeiten, und nur für eine Anzeige in Lokalzeit umrechnen. In UTC gibt es keine Sommerzeit-bedingten Uhrzeitsprünge, also keine fehlenden und keine doppelten Zeitpunkte.



Ja genau so muss man es machen.
Ansonsten bekommt man einige Probleme bei den Sommer-Winterzeitumstellungen.
In einem Line-Chart z.B. springt die Linie dann eine Stunde vor/zurück.
Oder wenn z.B. die Leistung über die Zeit integriert wird, wird bei zurückstellen der Uhr das Vorzeichen gedreht, da die Zeit negativ wird.
Diese Probleme sind aber Allgemein und nicht auf Energiemanagement begrenzt.
Deshalb muss in den Rohdaten immer UTC verwendet werden. Und In der weiteren Verarbeitungen der Daten umgewandelt werden.
InfluxDB z.B. verwendet in der Timestamp Spalte auch UTC. Und das kann nicht umgestellt werden.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist auch noch, dass die Anwendung (oder was auch immer) Zeitzonenübergreifend benutzt werden kann.


----------

